# What sights do you use on your AR



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry goob, but I have to ask for the collective wisdom, I know you're fav is scopes.

OK guys what sights do you have on your AR and what sights do you like the best and why.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I like scopes over sights.

Nikon P-223 4x12 BDC600 on my heavy barrel. 
Nikon P-223 3x32 on my plinker.


-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

EOTech Holographic, 512 OR 552 Uhhhh...... that is if I had an AR15 it was lost with most of my other guns in a tragic boating accident.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

A red dot holo with backup Magpul sights on my zombie blaster.

A bushnell AR 4-16x with quick detach mount and Magpul backups on my "long range" rifle.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I like a low power variable like the Vortex PST 1-4.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I use the previous round as a 'sight' for the ensuing round. Isn't that how everyone shoots AR's?------SS


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I like a Nikon Buckmaster 6-18x40. You can really reach out there and it helps hold the upper together when it blows up and it keeps ticking.:grin:


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Vortex strike eagle with 45 deg offset iron sights.
Vortex venum holo graphic. 
Vortex strike fire.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I went with a Vortex Strike Eagle 1-6x - Now I just need to swap out my original mag pul iron sights for the 45 degree offsets.


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with Barska scopes? I bought a pair of their binoculars from Cabelas on a whim and they are honestly some of my favorite bino's. But I've never used their scopes before. Any advice is appreciated. I am more than happy to hold out for a little longer and go higher end if that is the better choice.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I use the previous round as a 'sight' for the ensuing round. Isn't that how everyone shoots AR's?------SS


LOL....excellent answer! :smile:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Utahgreenhead said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Barska scopes? I bought a pair of their binoculars from Cabelas on a whim and they are honestly some of my favorite bino's. But I've never used their scopes before. Any advice is appreciated. I am more than happy to hold out for a little longer and go higher end if that is the better choice.


A friend bought one of the Barska spotting scope. We warned him. It's terrible.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Utahgreenhead said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Barska scopes? I bought a pair of their binoculars from Cabelas on a whim and they are honestly some of my favorite bino's. But I've never used their scopes before. Any advice is appreciated. I am more than happy to hold out for a little longer and go higher end if that is the better choice.


I would rather use iron sights than a Barska scope. Save your money and maybe pick up something from Vortex or Nikon's lower end stuff and you'll be better off.


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the advice fellas. I appreciate it. No use wasting $130.


----------

